# What is the Best DTG Printer?



## dmt387

Hi, I am planning to set up shop and I was wondering which DTG Printer is the best or which offers better value-for-money?

Also, what are the pros and cons of a DTG Printer compared to a screen printing one?

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide

That's a loaded question. Need more information on what type of shirts (darks, lights only) you want to do, your budget restrictions, how technical the person running the machine is going to be, how much space do you have, are you going to want to take it to events, where are you located (some machines are not available world-wide) and several other questions.

If you search this forum, you will hear the good, the bad and the ugly for just about every machine out there. You might also want to check out Digital and Screen Printing University On-Line Forums for Digital Garment Printing, Screen Printing, Embroidery, and more.. Whatever you do, don't underestimate the support side of the machine. This is a new technology and growing pains are to be expected.

Pros of DTG
- Can print full digital pictures that can't be done by screen printing.
- Takes up less space
- Made for short-runs and one-offs
- No need to burn screens, no real setup time and no reclaiming screens with chemicals

Cons of DTG
- Can't do high denisty or 3D printing
- It is hard to do a print on a dark color shirt and get the white ink to stay on the shirt after a couple of washings. (Look at the posts that talk about pretreatment and white ink for more details)
- Not made for doing production runs or large orders as it is too time consuming

This should be a good start for you and your research. Hopefully others will reply once you tell us more about what types of things you want to do. Best wishes.

Mark


----------



## Solmu

DAGuide said:


> Pros of DTG
> - Can print full digital pictures that can't be done by screen printing.


I'm yet to see any type of printing a DTG can do that can't be done with screenprinting (except possibly things like golfball printing - I'm not sure how well those could be screenprinted). It's just a question of practicality, at which DTG can easily prove superior. But it can be done either way if you can invest enough into it (so the question is _if_ not _can/can't_).


----------



## Vtec44

What's your price range?


----------



## dmt387

Hahaha..Goes to show how much I know 

My price range is between $15,000 - $18,000, and since I will be the one to operate it (I am a novice in shirt printing) it would have to be something that is easy to use. Also, it would have to print on both light and dark materials.

Any DTG Printer which fits the above description?


----------



## Vtec44

There are two that I can think of, T-Jet 3 and DTG Kios. The definition of easy varies from people to people. You'll need a lot of practice and some computer knowledge to tweak the settings and do maintenance on the printer.


----------



## tomtv

dmt,

I hope you know what you are asking for with that list 

You can find most of the current DTG type printers in the catagory of pricing you have set. As far as light and dark shirts it really depends on what you consider easy to operate. There are more than a few that would tell you that dark shirt printing is not a process you pick up in an afternoon. There are so many variables I would advise you to request your dealer or whoever you are dealing with do a proper and thorough demo so you can see every step of the process in person. A great video of every step would be great if you can find one. 

There are some differences between all the players so do your homework and see how much detailed info is available for you and what media you can find about the different units and do the numbers yourself. All the machines have positives and negatives. There is more than one way to get into the DTG type printing end of the business.

There will be quite a few things arrive to market between now and SGIA so if you have the time to wait and see it might be worth it to you in the end.

The most important question at this point is "What do you plan on for your business model for using this printer?"

Enjoy the process and feel free to contact me if you need more details on anything.

Tom


----------



## Gordz

Also, make sure the company you are buying from offers free training with the purchase. You will need to learn the whole process, preferably on the printer you will be buying.

Check their service as well, look on the forum or ask what the companies technical backup is like. Don't rush into a purchase.


----------



## dmt387

I've been asking around, and everyone (mostly anyway) has been telling me to get a T-Jet 3..I checked it out myself and it seems pretty nice.

What are your comments on this machine?


----------



## csquared

its a newer machine so it might have some initial quarks but I used one and it worked very well, layed down a ton of white(four channels) and was very fast compared to my t-jet2, you can also get the t-jet3 factory which is one machine with just white and one with all color.


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Solmu said:


> I'm yet to see any type of printing a DTG can do that can't be done with screenprinting (except possibly things like golfball printing - I'm not sure how well those could be screenprinted). It's just a question of practicality, at which DTG can easily prove superior. But it can be done either way if you can invest enough into it (so the question is _if_ not _can/can't_).


Lewis, can you find a screen that can kind of bend or fold over the ball and maybe use some type of flexible squeegee?


----------



## DAGuide

Not that it is all that relevant to golf balls or it has a large market, but have you seen a Direct-to-Football printer before? Check out this link - Screenprinting and Digital Garment Printing University. It comes from the same manufacturer of the Flexi-Jet.


----------



## Solmu

TahoeTomahawk said:


> Lewis, can you find a screen that can kind of bend or fold over the ball and maybe use some type of flexible squeegee?


Skateboard and hat printing is done along those lines, and there must have been some way of doing it before DTG (though that might have been something like pad printing or dye sublimation), but I certainly don't plan on finding out  Sounds like a _loooot_ of effort. I doubt I'll ever need to do golf balls, but if I do I'll go straight to my local DTG printer. Even a diehard like me just wouldn't try screenprinting some things


----------



## dmt387

I'm really new at this and I just realized that I have to learn so much stuff  hahaha..

Anyway, how come no one talks about the new T-Jet Blazer that much compared to T-Jet 3? I've checked it out and it looks okay too.


----------



## csquared

I think no one really talks about the blazer because most of these people are just wanting to start out and want to get the cheapest way into the industry. But yeah I saw the blazer run and it is pretty cool.


----------



## KenS

It has been almost a year, but I researched most of the machines. Cost wise, and capability wise (cost benefit) We chose the Digital Kiosk. A major factor in that decision was the cost. We were opening an embroidery shop, and were initially looking at a large town to open in. We decided to keep our overhead low and open in a smaller town (300 people) and do outside sales. The DTG was a business to complement the embroidery. The DTG was purchased before we actually made the decision to open in the small town. So the DTG ended up no being a wise purchase for us. You relly need an established t-shirt business, or a good bit of foot traffic at a store front to justify them.

That being said....... I havent had a problem with the machine at all. It does what it is advertised to do. The white upgrade was not available when we purchased ours. It came out just after. I had no problems with the setup at all. Everyone has been pleased with the work that it has put out. The vast majority of shirts that I have done have been putting photographs on shirts. This was mostly parents getting pics of the kids in a football uniform and such and putting text to the effect of "#34 James's Dad" or something of the like. 

I did have a problem once of the head stopping up. This mostly happens when the machine sits idle for a long period of time without being used. It can be avoided by hitting the ink button and having it cycle through a head cleaning cycle every couple of days. Other than that... I have had no problems with the machine at all. 

I use corel draw for everything. If you are even remotely familiar with your software... you should have no problem at all. The only reason I am going to sell mine is the fact that we dont have the store traffic to generate enough business for it.


----------



## dmt387

Hmmmm...I want a DTG printer which I can use to print for student organizations in universities, so I'm looking at approx. 75-100 shirt orders per organization on average, then I'll start expanding from there.

I was looking at printers like the DTG Bullet and the T-Jet Blazer which could print several shirts at the same time, but is it worth it if I am going to cater to this small a market first? I think I want those 'cause I'm just plain lazy to do it shirt by shirt, but if there is an affordable & good printer which could print at least 2 shirts at the same time, that would be great

And my biggest concern is the cost of ink and its quality. I want something of quality (particularly with whites) but at the same time something not too expensive. Something more on the lines of 4-5 cents per shirt (12" x 6" print). Speed of printing is somewhat of a concern and affordability as well (below $22K) 

That seems specific enough..so, any printer which could best service the aforesaid criteria?

I was thinking DTG Kiosk HM1 or T-Jet3..give suggestions please


----------



## Gordz

HM1 is pretty quick and the white ink it lays down in single pass is good. Printing onto light fabric and not using white ink it is very fast. Try get a demo on it.


----------



## csquared

the Tjet3 is very fast using the R1800 print head which allows it to also use four channels of white and four of color(for the white enabled machines). I would also suggest you see them both in action before making a decision. The bullet and Blazer are also good machines if you have the room for them.


----------



## GRH

dmt387.

Your requirements for ink costs are unrealistic. Printing a large print on a dark shirt with a heavy underbase can cost in excess of $5.00 in ink costs. Printing on light shirts is much less costly but still costs much more than 4 or 5 cents per print. With 75-100 pcs orders there is a small screen printer around that will print these cheap. Because of ink costs and speed DTG printers are more for the smaller orders that the screen printers won't or can't economically do. 

If you are lazy like you say







then printing white ink on dark shirts (as the technology exists today) will make you crazy. It can be done (I do it every day) but it is not easy.

If I were you I would try to find a local screen printer and contract these orders out. There are cheap used DTG printers on the market now because many people jumped into this market thinking these machines were like their desk top printers and were overwhelmed. Think about buying a used DTG or T-Jet (assuming that you will need to spend $500 on parts to bring it up to par). Get your feet wet and then upgrade.

Regards,
Greg


----------



## csquared

great advice Greg, going the used way is really good for people just getting into the business.


----------



## dmt387

Is using a used printer worth it? 

I'm concerned with the additional maintenance that that might entail seeing as it has been used before. I might end up spending more to keep it running 

Oh, and can anyone explain to me why & how hard it is to print on dark shirts? 'cause I don't really know


----------



## GRH

dmt387,

I have had a T-Jet2 for over a year now. I bought it very slightly used for several thousand $ less than the cost of a new machine. The machine had a clogged head caused by poor maintenance and from sitting unused. The seller did not want to spend the time and energy required to learn how to run and maintain the machine. Maintenance on the machines is not extensive but it must be done religiously (especially machines running white ink). I spend about 5 minutes a day doing maintenance and an extra 30 minutes weekly.

I can only speak for the T-Jet because that is what I have experience with but most of these machines are very similar. If you buy a used machine and it will print at all you should assume that you will need to replace 3 things (the head $300---the capping station $50---the encoder strip $12). If the used machine won't print at all don't buy it (you could be into replacing motherboard and cables $500).

If you don't like doing maintenance and a screw driver scares the hell out of you then don't buy any DTG machine at this time.

In the past Dupont's white ink (I believe most machines are running this) has been problematic. It settles badly causing you to have to reprime the ink cartridges on a regular basis and causing head clogs. Dupont just came out with a new white ink that is supposed to prevent this.

To print white or light ink on a dark shirt you must pretreat the shirt and then lay down a heavy white under base. The color inks are translucent and will not show up on a dark shirt without an underbase.

Here are the steps I take to print a black shirt.

1. Prepress the shirt for 3 seconds.
2. Mist the shirt lightly with water.
3. Spray the shirt with pretreatment.
4. Mist the shirt lightly with water.
5. Lightly pat the pretreatment into the shirt with a damp rag.
6. Cover the shirt with Quillon coated parchment paper and press for 7seconds.
7. Remove the parchment paper and press for 10 seconds.
8. Print the shirt (on dark shirts this will take 5-7 minutes average).
9. Place the shirt back on the press and cover with silicon parchment paper and press lightly for 3 minutes to cure the ink.

If any of these steps are done wrong then it usually results in a scrap shirt.

Printing on white shirts is fairly simple.

1. Prepress for 3 seconds.
2. Print shirt.
3. Press and cure for 60 seconds.

I am not trying to scare you off but before you dump a lot of money into this technology you should have an understanding of what you are getting into.

Best Regards,
Greg


----------



## dmt387

Greg,

Thanks for the heads up, I didn't know printing on a dark shirt would require so much work, but then again its something I have to learn so I can't complain. 

Where do I get the replacement parts? Do I get it from the company my printer is or do I have to get it somewhere else?

And I have another problem, I live in the Philippines so access to these printers (even more so to used DTG Printers) is very limited. I've been searching online but I can't find any that I like, and I prefer to see the machine first-hand rather than buy it from someone anonymous online.


----------



## KenS

Your statement about the white ink on dark is the very reason I have not purchased the white upgrade yet. There are still some issues, I think, that are to be settleed with the white. I have not had any problems with the light colored, and they hold up to wash very well.


----------



## DL2007

A printer you should be looking at closely is AnaJet. I have one, and I love it. It has everything, including a good price.

Mine cost $14,600 and it prints on white and black T Shirts. Wash tests have been excellent. You can see it at AnaJet: Direct to Garment Digital Apparel Printer. The ink refill is by catridge, and the machine is portable weighing only 72 lbs.

It is made in Costa Mesa, CA. 

God Luck

Dave


----------



## dmt387

DL2007 said:


> A printer you should be looking at closely is AnaJet. I have one, and I love it. It has everything, including a good price.
> 
> Mine cost $14,600 and it prints on white and black T Shirts. Wash tests have been excellent. You can see it at AnaJet: Direct to Garment Digital Apparel Printer. The ink refill is by catridge, and the machine is portable weighing only 72 lbs.
> 
> Dave


I checked the website and it looks really good on paper. However I am concerned about its actual performance and the fact that it might cost more ink-wise.

What are your comments on this machine (AnaJet)?

Oh and if anyone is going to attend a trade show with this printer in it, please PM me your opinion on the machine hehe..


----------



## ditab72

Here is my take on this...and only mine. I bought the original TJet and ended up selling it back to the distributor at a huge loss. It was one problem after another and next thing you know the T Jet 2 is out and mine is basically obsolete. Now they are 2 more designs ahead without seeming to have worked all the quirks out of the first ones. Every time there was a problem it was a $300 printhead...I guess what I am trying to say is check with a lot of people to see what their experience is with DTG. It's not that it didnt produce some great looking prints...by my gosh, it wasnt worth all the trial and tribulation that I had!


----------



## ctcpool

I've been pondering between the T-Jet and the DTG Kiosk as well. It seems you get a little more with T-Jet but is it worth the extra 2K? Also, has anyone had any success haggling down the prices when purchasing? If so, any suggestions?


----------



## ditab72

The best place to get a "deal" is at the trade shows.


----------



## Magiwally

Id recommend anything by Kornit


----------



## batikdruid

What do these systems cost? I notice they don't say on their websites or any related ones that I can find..

What does the Anajet go for?

The T Jet 3 and DTG Kiosk? Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide

Pricing always changes unfortunately. You can also get different pricing at a trade show. The Kornit machine is in a different price range. For a complete package (small printer, RIP, dryer,...), it is around $100,000. For the other printers, I would recommend contacting the manufacturers or distributors. Here are some of the websites that I can think of off the top of my head.
- Direct to Garment Printer: AnaJet (Anajet) or Large Format Printing, Dye Sublimation, Inkjet, Solvent, Engraving & Cutters (Anajet Distributor)
- DTG America - Digital Garment Printers (DTG Kiosk, HM1,..) or SWF East | Embroidery machines, T-Shirt Printing Equipment, & Supplies (Eastern Distributor) or Apparel Decorating Equipment from MESA Distributors (Western Distributor)
- U.S. Screen Print & Inkjet Technology (Fast T-Jet 3, Blazer) - tons of distributors to choose from
- Sawgrass Technologies - Home (Direct Advantage) or Tools for screenprinting, sign making, laser engraving, embroidery, promotional products (Direct Advantage Distributor) or www.baurdan.com (Direct Advantage Distributor)
- Brother International - At your side for all your Fax, Printer, MFC, Ptouch, Label printer, Sewing - Embroidery needs. (Brother) or Inkjet Garment Printing and Brother GT-541 Digital Garment Printer (Brother Distributor)
- Specialty Purpose Printers (Flexi-Jet) or www.ddmsupply (Flexi-Jet Distributor)

NOTE: This is not a complete a list, just some quick sites that I can think of. Most of the manufacturers will list their distributors as well. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## batikdruid

Thanks so much DAGuide -- that was a lot of info/work! lol

Are there any trade shows in the northeast coming up in 2008 that may have these printers?


----------



## DAGuide

Northeast? For us Florida boys, NJ is in the northeast. Check out the ISS Atlantic City Show in early March. Imprinted Sportwear Shows. Otherwise, later on in the year there are shows in Boston and Baltimore (NBM Shows: Where People and Business Connect) or Rhode Island (Imprinted Sportwear Shows). 

Hope this helps. Now, back to your homework!  (I always wanted to say that to someone else).

Mark


----------



## batikdruid

Ha Ha, thanks! Boston is my more likely possibility... homework?? I feel like I've been doing "homework" for the last ten years!! Seeings how I've built my own t-shirt business/online store and learned web design all on my own.. seems there is always more to learn... oy


----------



## psi

Hey Guys,

Can I just ask...Does the T-jet3 use a different print engine to the Blazer?

Are they comparable print quality or would you go for the Blazer?

Thanks


----------



## SuddenUrge

Looking back on things I should have picked up the blazer for being able to print multiple images at once compared to my t3/t2. The Blazer is based off a 4800 and the T3 is based off an R1800. Comparable print quality and speeds from what I have seen and read


----------



## DAGuide

T-Jet3 is based on an R1800 (printable width of 12.5" or so). Blazer is based on a 4800 (printable width of 16" or so). The question about print quality is very subjective and based on several factors (what ink, what RIP, what profiles, what type of graphic, resolutions,...). I am sure you will find people that say that both of them put out great designs. Here is something else to think about.

The R1800 printhead will only move back and forth over the graphic. The 4800 printhead requires it to travel the full distance back and forth the printhead track. So, in some cases (i.e. left chest designs, designs that don't go across the shirt completely)...the R1800 based printers could print the design faster.


----------



## Belquette

> The printhead in the 4800 is larger, but the drop size in the R1800 is bigger. So, more ink can be dropped by the R1800 than the 4800.


Mark: I'm not sure what you are basing your data on but our system that incorporates these print engines are as follows:

The 1800 and 4800 print heads are physically the same size and have the same nozzle configuration.
The 4800 has a larger drop size then the 1800, respectively 21 pl and 18 pl, so the 4800 can lay down more ink in one pass then a similar 1800 configuration.

FYI: The 2400 print engine maximum drop size is only 12 pl so it will take almost twice as long to lay down the same amount of ink as the 4800 or 1800 print engines.

You are correct regarding the way the print head lays down ink between the 1800 vs 4800.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## DAGuide

Mark,

Sorry, I mistaked it for the 2400 as you stated. Doing too many things at once. Post has been changed. Good catch. Thanks.

Mark


----------



## printerguy

DAGuide said:


> T-Jet3 is based on an R1800 (printable width of 12.5" or so). Blazer is based on a 4800 (printable width of 16" or so). The question about print quality is very subjective and based on several factors (what ink, what RIP, what profiles, what type of graphic, resolutions,...). I am sure you will find people that say that both of them put out great designs. Here is something else to think about.
> 
> The R1800 printhead will only move back and forth over the graphic. The 4800 printhead requires it to travel the full distance back and forth the printhead track. So, in some cases (i.e. left chest designs, designs that don't go across the shirt completely)...the R1800 based printers could print the design faster.



Actually, the Blazer and the new Blazer Express printhead also only move back and forth over the graphic being printed. It does not have to travel the full distance side to side as it's printing. So the Blazers print very quickly.


----------



## DAGuide

printerguy said:


> Actually, the Blazer and the new Blazer Express printhead also only move back and forth over the graphic being printed. It does not have to travel the full distance side to side as it's printing. So the Blazers print very quickly.


That is interesting. I was told the reason why the printhead travels differently between the two printer models is because of the Epson firmware - which none of the dtg manufacturers can really change. So, maybe US Screen has done something different. Maybe Mark from Flexi-Jet can shed some light on this. All the graphics I saw printed at the SGIA show on the Blazer were full size graphics. So, I could not really tell the difference.


----------



## YoDan

> Actually, the Blazer and the new Blazer Express printhead also only move back and forth over the graphic being printed. It does not have to travel the full distance side to side as it's printing. So the Blazers print very quickly.


 Actually if you watch the video:
Video - http://myt-jet.com/videos/T-JET_BLAZER_Express_Commercial_11-27-07_512kps.wmv
You will see that it goes to the spit station every pass 
*"YODan"*


----------



## Belquette

> Actually, the Blazer and the new Blazer Express printhead also only move back and forth over the graphic being printed. It does not have to travel the full distance side to side as it's printing. So the Blazers print very quickly.


 _Marketing blunder_

FACT:

ALL 4800/4880 print engines including the 7800/9800 return back to the spit station near the capping station and spits a few drop every x axis pass.
This is an embedded function in the Epson firmware that cannot be changed.

There are 2 reasons for this function.

1: It helps keep the ink lines primed and damper pressures equalized because the head must travel greater distances.

2: These printers are made for the pro market where nozzle drop outs means you just ruined some very expensive media, this routine help avoid this from happening.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## printerguy

I think you misunderstood what I said in reply to DAGuide. The normal 4800 routine when printing is for the printhead to go across the entire carriage even if the graphic itself is, for example, just a breast print. This obviously takes more time when you multiply the number of times the printhead moves from side to side in an average print. On the Blazer the printhead goes out from the capping station to the edge of the graphic being printed and then returns to the capping station instead of having to go all the way to end of the carriage and then returning.


----------



## Belquette

> The normal 4800 routine when printing is for the printhead to go across the entire carriage even if the graphic itself is, for example, just a breast print. This obviously takes more time when you multiply the number of times the printhead moves from side to side in an average print. On the Blazer the printhead goes out from the capping station to the edge of the graphic being printed and then returns to the capping station instead of having to go all the way to end of the carriage and then returning.


With all due respect: Who told you that?
Let me clarify that the Blazer does exactly what all Epson 4800 print engines do. 
No magic, it is what it is.

The 4800 print head does not travel the entire width of the carriage unless the image is 17 inches wide. 
If the image is only 4 inches wide the carriage will only move as far as it needs with respect to the capping station but it will always return and spit.

If you owned_* any *_4800 based printer you could verify this for yourself.

Mark
Belquette Inc


----------



## smalltown785

*Re: Ink verses DTG printer*

I did not have any knowledge of these DTG printers. I still have to use inkjet trans. I am older and do not have enough years left to warrant even 15k. I have made a lot of shirts and have a vinyl cutter and I can't understand why the industry can't come out with a printable vinyl for shirts. I cut thermofilm for shirts. I have seem shirts printed with a DTG printer in fact one of my customers who I make business shirts for with a full color logo had the exact shirt made on a DGT so we could compare. It faded just as much as my inkjet transfers so what is the point. That is my problem I what to produce a high quility shirt that holds it's color and I haven't been able to find anything good enough yet. Not a printer a transfer or any ink. Food for thought 15k is a big investment. If I purchased a customized shirt I would want my special shirt to hold up until I wore it out. If anyone has a suggestion I would like to hear it.


----------



## f5guy

DAGuide said:


> That's a loaded question. Need more information on what type of shirts (darks, lights only) you want to do, ..
> Mark


hi Mack, 

Given my situation (iam living in Vietnam with budget limit is 10-20k, biz scale is printing 5-50 tshirts per day/ scale of a normal store), could you advice which DTG machine/ model should i buy to be optimal in short and mid term? 

Thanks you very much
F5


----------



## bailey71

I think the AnaJet is the best way to go on this guys. They have a vacuum sealed ink cartridge that keeps the ink from clogging, lasts way longer than the T-Jet. Also, it prints on black. They sent me samples and I was totally impressed. The best part is they make the printer in the US!


----------



## csquared

Flexi-jet and t-jet blazer express/pro are also made in the US. 

I like the idea of vacuum sealed ink cartridges but they come at a higher price.

Bailey, what part of the AnaJet last way longer than the T-Jet?


----------



## Belquette

> I like the idea of vacuum sealed ink cartridges but they come at a higher price.


Not necessarily, it depends where they come from.


----------



## odgraphics

To put it simply ,the best DTG printer is the one with ZEROOOOOOOOO problems and because it doesn't exist than it really depends on the persons opinion.


----------



## missattitude

i have been looking at the direct advantage machine does anyone know anything about this machine


----------



## martinwoods

I myself do not own one ( I have a Brother and an anajet), but I do know I did not care for the prints on the darks, most of the people at the shows with the advantage did not even have white ink in them to test shirts. There was someone on here that has one and is not happy at all.
I will see if I can find the thread and maybe some more people have posted there as well

Be right back


----------



## martinwoods

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t61011.html

Here is one threads but if you go to the dtg page and search for advantage you will find a few things there as well

Good luck


----------



## missattitude

thank you for your information i was at the nbm show in indy and didnt realize there were so many machines to choose from


----------



## payet-tees

Hi,

I am going to put in my brief knowledge for what it is worth! We purchased the DTG-541 a month ago - on the theory that we COULD do all colors BUT Black T-shirts - this is how it was pitched to us and after a lot of research - decided on this. Keep in mind when we were speaking to the salesman - he said the only thing this machine can not print on is BLACK - fast forward to a couple of days ago, we had multiple orders for high school teams, navy, forest green, maroon, choc brown. Strained our brains to figure out why nothing was working - just minor hints of an outline - so we called the company and guess what - YOU CAN"T PRINT ON ANY DARK COLORED SHIRTS! I lost 6 schools business in 1 phone call. Brother's reply - between the 3 of you you should have figured it out - they were baffeled that we did not understand that BLACK encompassed ALL DARKS - so I came back the them and said then if this is clearly the case - then why when pitching the machine do you not SAY DTG-541 DOES NOT ANY DARK COLORED SHIRTS? So in a nutshell, I am returning it as soon as possible, not only did I lose time and money, more importantly I lost business and probably the reputation I had quickly built up in my community!

So please everyone the 1st question to ask is: WHAT CAN'T THIS MACHINE DO?


----------



## sharktees

Sorry I can't pass this one up! I to am baffeled as why youdidn't understand this. It sounds like you did very little research on DTG or the Brother,how many trade shows did you go to? how many brother owners did you talk to? how many threads on how many forums did you read? And why did you give up those accounts when all you had to do is sub out those jobs to a screen printer?If you can't see black ink on black shirts why would you think you could see it on navy or dark green?With all the info available to us these days with just the click of a mouse there is no excuse for not doing your home work,I think the blame for this lays squarely on your shoulders,just some things to think about good luck in the future and remember no machine can ruin a good reputation only we make or break our reputations.


----------



## missattitude

I think I am interested in the brother, my rep told me to try to discourage dark colors if posssible. I was just wondering if there was anyone in a small town that has one of these and how well they do with these, Thanks


----------



## payet-tees

Mr Sharkfin -

If Brother was as good as they maintain, then WHY would they NOT state in print and in sales pitch that THIS MACHINE DOES NOT DO DARK COLORS????? And why are they telling owners of the machine to, DISCOURAGE THE SALES OF DARK COLORS??? Everyone has their own way of seeing things and clearly your eyes are fogged!


----------



## ericmiata

payet-tees said:


> If Brother was as good as they maintain, then WHY would they NOT state in print and in sales pitch that THIS MACHINE DOES NOT DO DARK COLORS?????


For what it's worth, the Brother web site for the GT-541 FAQ section says:



> *Q. What color of garments can it print on?*
> *A.*We can print on white and many light or pastel color shirts, additionally some dark color shirts as well.
> 
> *Q. Can we print on dark color shirts?*
> *A.* It depends on the color of the garment. But it cannot print on black due to the printer not having white ink.


----------



## sharktees

People we have to wake up! I'm 49 and have been into DTG from the beginning.Again I Say research,research,research! Brother is about to release their printer with white ink so don't despiar. I,ve had 2 different DTG'S so far and for my money the BROTHERS BEEN THE BEST! but as soon as the brother and white ink are one( so to speak) I will be buying one of those.PLEASE DON'T TAKE MY WORD FOR IT TALK TO OWNERS OF THESE MACHINES! We're spending lots of money so do the research and know your market! P.S. LAZY PEOPLE GO OUT OF BUSINESS AND BLAME IT ON THE OTHER GUY!


----------



## sharktees

BTW its SHARKTEES not sharkfin maybe thats why your confused!


----------



## sharktees

Also my rep never told me that, I did my research so I new what the machine could and couldn't do before I plopped down my money.I have noone to blame for my success but myself. I can print any color but the ones you stated earlier.So yo never told us about your reseaech like I asked earlier,PAL YOU DROPPED THE BALL!


----------



## printchic

payet-tees said:


> Mr Sharkfin -
> 
> If Brother was as good as they maintain, then WHY would they NOT state in print and in sales pitch that THIS MACHINE DOES NOT DO DARK COLORS????? And why are they telling owners of the machine to, DISCOURAGE THE SALES OF DARK COLORS??? Everyone has their own way of seeing things and clearly your eyes are fogged!


The brother does state on their website in their Frequently ask question section about the machine what the machine can print on.

They can't say "it can't print on ALL DARK COLORS" because that would not be true.

What most of us that owned this printer did when we got the printer is print off the color pallet on each shirt color we planned to print on so we could see what colors did and didn't print on a particular shirt color.

I feel your disappointment but i have to agree with Sharktee on this one there is so much info on this forum from others asking about the brother in almost everything thread someone says "It doesn't print white ink".

My advice to you is that you think it over calmly before returning your machine. As someone that came from the otherside 1st...

(Owned a T-jet that could print on dark colors) i sold it and opted for the Brother (knowing it couldn't print white ink) because "the machines" that can print white it don't do it well. You loose more shirts attempting to print a decent dark shirt. Consistent print quality from one shirt to the other is not there. I could go on but simply put you have the best machine there is, it can't print white ink on a few dark shirts but for those things sub out as someone said.

What i do and many other brother owners do and i for one have "never" lost a job because i couldn't print on a dark shirt is to get plastisol transfers. Here are a few examples of jobs i did when the customer wanted a dark color garment printed;

[media]http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/userpix/360_morewhite_1.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/userpix/360_darkshirt2_1.jpg[/media]

[media]http://www.inkjetgarmentprinters.com/forums/userpix/360_Picture_081_1.jpg[/media]

So you didn't have to loose those jobs you had alternatives. Check out plastisol transfers anyone doing shirts that isn't a screenprinter should know about this method and have a list of companies that offer this service.

Much success on whatever you decided.


----------



## sharktees

Well said Printchic well said!


----------



## missattitude

thank you all for your information, this is a good place to do some of that research, thanks again


----------



## payet-tees

i was not familiar with tshirt forums until after


----------



## payet-tees

sharkman, did you have a bad childhood or something - you seem so arrogant and irritable each time you respond - get a life! it happened - this is MY story and I did not have the ball in my hand so therefore it would be impossible to have dropped

please don't waste my time -


----------



## payet-tees

you must be looking at a totally different website than the brother site I have been looking at - red and jeans are distinctly dark colors - and it was NOT the website but the salesman who told me just recently when I questioned him that when they said BLACK "I" should have known = all DARK colors. we could not do forest OR kelly green, brown, navy or purple - if you have had a different experience it clearly must have been divine intervention.


----------



## BGSSUB

Be sure to consider your volume of production. We found our use of the machine was not at a high enough volume (printed occasionally during a week, small runs of 20-25 shirts) and the nozzles constantly clogged. Even ran nozzle checks each morning and each afternoon just to run ink through so it would not gum up. Eventually had to replace the head ($500 job) and have had no luck since. We were then told these machines need constant use to avoid nozzle problems.


----------



## martinwoods

payet-tees said:


> you must be looking at a totally different website than the brother site I have been looking at - red and jeans are distinctly dark colors - and it was NOT the website but the salesman who told me just recently when I questioned him that when they said BLACK "I" should have known = all DARK colors. we could not do forest OR kelly green, brown, navy or purple - if you have had a different experience it clearly must have been divine intervention.


We have printed red shirts, blue jeans, military green and such. I am having a hard time believing that a salesman said you could do black shirts, did you look at the machine before you bought it? did you not see there was no white ink?
And there are brown shirts that have been done that look awesome, experiment and you will find it is a great machine


----------



## VAGELAS

I have spent quite a bit of time and research on DTG printers. I am about to choose either the FREEJET from omniprint or the DREAMJET 800 does anyone have any feedback on these and which would you buy ?


----------



## Rodney

VAGELAS said:


> I have spent quite a bit of time and research on DTG printers. I am about to choose either the FREEJET from omniprint or the DREAMJET 800 does anyone have any feedback on these and which would you buy ?


You may want to start a new topic for your question with a title that talks about the 2 machines you're considering. That way people who aren't following this thread who may have experience with those 2 machines will see the question and be able to answer.

:welcome:


----------



## VAGELAS

*Freejet 320tx or dreamjet 800 anyone have one ?*

 _ I have spent quite a bit of time and research on DTG printers. I am about to choose either the *FREEJET* from omniprint or the *DREAMJET 800* does anyone have any feedback on these and which would you buy ?_


----------



## Mr R

If I learned anything is business you have to take risks and you will fail more the you succeed so with that said do some research and listen to people and take there input with a grain of salt. spend the money and just do it. now would be the perfect time in this bad economy you will get great deals on really good used equipment dont stress about what you know or dont know either way its a risk the bigger the risk the better chance you have of success. I started with a pad and pencel and too alot of risks, lost a ton of money but gaind ten times the knowledge know I still take big risks but with the knowlodage i succed 99% of the time so go for it all you have to lose is a few bucks and really not even that if you dont like what you got sell it and try somehthing else. We got slow with signs and shirts I bought a pitsburge machine I paid 4500 and started doing duct work and then started building all alum bildings so now plus we offer complete business building packages with signs, shirts, mugs, hats, window vinyl, large format printing plus many other products and so many people said ill never make it it you knew me you would understand why but now they all want to know how I did it. within 1-2 months our web site www.justamericanstuff.com will be up and running and if i did it right I will affend many people but thats only because Ill be stating the truth and even the people I affend will buy from me they do now and its a risk but I know all I could lose is a little money at most 80,000 which is really not a lot by todays market so go for what you want dont do it just for the money do it for yourself and youll be fine.


----------



## VAGELAS

Rodney I just joined today. I will go through the video to get a better understanding of the threads thanks for the help.


----------



## payet-tees

VAGELAS said:


> I have spent quite a bit of time and research on DTG printers. I am about to choose either the FREEJET from omniprint or the DREAMJET 800 does anyone have any feedback on these and which would you buy ?


 
Hi,

I purchased the MS ONE - originally I purchased the Brother but was mislead and returned it - I have been thrilled with the MS ONE and its abilities - Good Luck!


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I do not know why I missed this thread
but best DTG is
1. carry 100% satifaction rate by user. who's does? yes there are. 
2. Lowest price. who's? research it.
3. Trouble less smart design. 
4. service and parts in stock all the time.
5. Production rate = End of day shirts count not printhead speed. Continious print with large format will give you more shirts count.
6. supplier's ink price & supply price.
= BEST DTG


----------



## ReneeMarlea

The title of this topic is *"What is the Best DTG Printer?" *

Every person / business will have their own opinion on what the best DTG printer is, as no 2 businesses are exactly the same. 
Just because something is the lowest price doesn't mean it’s the "best", tell me is a Yugo better then a Lincoln? 

I think the person(s) looking at purchasing a DTG system need to keep the following in mind.
Does the system meet all of my needs? 
Is the *manufacture *reputable, reliable & knowledgeable?


You can have the best piece of equipment in the world but if you don’t have someone knowledgeable providing service then what’s the point?


Just my 2 cents.


Renee

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Don-ColDesi

I gotta weigh in here as well. There are many good direct to garment printers on the market, but, as Mark (whoops, I mean Renee) said it also about support and service long term. Does the company you are looking at have a proven track record of support and service in the apparel decoration marketplace? Is training provided? What is the charge for training? Where is the training held? How large is their "dedicated" service department? Do they offer options to help with marketing as well as technical support? How long have they been involved in the direct to garment market?

These are some of the questions you should ask. 

Now, to answer the question asked in the subject line - What is the Best DTG Printer? - the answer is - mine!


----------



## ReneeMarlea

Don-SWF East said:


> Mark (whoops, I mean Renee)


Don-
I get "credit" for that last post... Mark & I were sharing a computer for a few days so he accidentally posted under my name a few times. 

R!


----------



## Don-ColDesi

Good to know Renee, I was a little scared that they had hooked you and Mark up to one of them there brain switcher machine things and you had turned into a super nerd on us! No offense intended to you super nerds out there!


----------



## ReneeMarlea

HAHA!!!
Contrary to popular belief I am a "super nerd", pink hair & all.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

ReneeMarlea said:


> The title of this topic is *"What is the Best DTG Printer?" *
> 
> Is the *manufacture *reputable, reliable & knowledgeable?
> 
> 
> Mark


If this post is Mark not Renee (perfect employee with good heart. so lucky BQ has her, As same as SWF has Don maybe more . and I have Justin),
To be a best DTG, everybody has own opinion and I respect that.
Mark, How about Lincoln SDE at Yugo price tag? Do you want one?
You are not describing yourself. You are describing other mfg. I won't list here why. 
Please service customers better than you do now. Melissa,(need board, you knew it was defected one, it should be all free). Poor girl printer been out 3 months. She said you never answer the phone. Kevin called once (month ago) but no results. I cannot help because problem comes from board (error) not printer. I did not tell her come this forum and post complain. I have few law suit going on from Flexi issue. I will settle my part and I hope you will accept your part with honor. I have 6 machines not working on my floor because of base. I just take back printer from Shirts Work on same reason. They all need your help. You said your service is good and have best knowledge (?) but I did never see all yet. Please show us you are real mean it at least service part. I see many times from Don's end.
Nice people in Trinidad customers (2) are not happy at all. error after error. When Brett(BQ) there works, when Chris(AA) there works but not long. They need better solution. Please help them with full solution. Italy? It will be endless I will stop here. Please!!! help them. I will be watching your word and act will be same or not. Maybe Rodney not like my post but all truths are here. My intention is I want to see all Flexi owner will get serviced fairly. I know you will report me as a bad post but at least you read this.
When service is good best DTG will arrive.


----------



## sharktees

With DTG the best has yet to come,If you wait for the best you'll never buy one.


----------



## JeridHill

Peter, it was my understanding that you were never authorized to sell any Flexijets overseas. It sounds like all the problems you are having are with overseas customers???


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

JeridHill said:


> Peter, it was my understanding that you were never authorized to sell any Flexijets overseas. It sounds like all the problems you are having are with overseas customers???


Your post has nothing to do with become best DTG.
However, 
1. You never saw my contract between us. I am so close to publish it. Think about post on my web site so you will stop saying non-sense unless BQ is lying to you and you are believing it. I had 5 distributors and it was posted on BQ web site too. No one is selling Flexi they all sell NeoFlex because of Service & errors. Static, registration, Can print few shirts at a time becaus middle of the bed is lower than both end --etc. I cried to ask Belquette to fix it but they were busy to break bows ~.
2. Same as you said before without knowing any of it (but I buy your loyalty to BQ). Months ago You said "All your (mine) Epson4800 was returned" I still not have mine back from Belequette. What does it say to you? Do I owe them penny? None. I stacked to the roof with my money (mark said that in this forum)
3. My problem was simple bad marriage. Bow was not carried out. I was too nice but I had no choice but nice way because Mark hold knife handle. I was holding blade. look around carefully ~. I hope you will not be a one soon.
4. I wish BQ will make it. I feel bad to many customers who I sold to They are crying. Domestic or over sea. Service should not limited by the location. Then it will be one step close to best DTG.


----------



## JeridHill

ddm said:


> Your post has nothing to do with become best DTG.
> However,
> 1. You never saw my contract between us. I am so close to publish it. Think about post on my web site so you will stop saying non-sense unless BQ is lying to you and you are believing it.
> 2. Same as you said before without knowing any of it (but I buy your loyalty to BQ). You said "All your (mine) Epson4800 was returned" I still not have mine back from Belequette. What does it say to you? Do I owe them penny? None. I stacked to the roof with my money (mark said that in this forum)
> 3. My problem was simple bad marriage. Bow was not carried out. I was too nice but I had no choice but nice way because Mark hold knife handle. I was holding blade. look around carefully ~. I hope you will not be a one soon.


Peter my friend, I was only posting in response to yours. Yours didn't have anything to do with the best either and you posted trying to slander another company. I understand and don't hold it against you, it's your style. You welcomed Rodney to delete your post, in doing so, you were admitting what you posted was questionable.

If we go back in history, we will see the same repeating pattern with you and vendors. It's always their fault, it's always justification for you to move on and take advantage of another company.

These forums are about information. You come on and you slander, slander, slander without proof. All it does is cause confusion and this isn't the place for it. All I've been up to this point is a person of correction.

You lied about me in the past, I've heard it from MANY MANY people. I never came out publicly against you, but have kept a tight lip. You can say what you want about me, but at the end of the day, it doesn't effect what I do, so I always chose to ignore it. Now you are slandering another company without proof. This effects them directly and it needs corrected.

Stop using the public forums for your grievances and I'll stop correcting your posts.


----------



## Relik Apparel

Don-SWF East said:


> Now, to answer the question asked in the subject line - What is the Best DTG Printer? - the answer is - mine!


Woww, things are heating up there, have you seen? funny!

Hey Don, I heard a rumor about some new dtg inks that would print on polyester.

Is there anything like that in the market, or coming out or is it just a rumor?


----------



## Don-ColDesi

Our current V.02 inks work well on most light colored polyester. With any polyester printing you should do some wash testing as the inks will work better on some than others. You can generally expect less vibrant prints on polyesters.


----------



## Belquette

> I heard a rumor about some new dtg inks that would print on polyester.
> 
> Is there anything like that in the market, or coming out or is it just a rumor?


In addition to the ink set there are some print setting factors that need to be changed to obtain the best results onto polyester.
Here is a close up of a jersey printed well over a year ago on the mod printer. 
Poly


----------



## TahoeTomahawk

Wow very nice Mark.
Are these Dupont inks? Any pre-treat?


----------



## ReneeMarlea

Hi Adam, 
Mark is tied up at the moment, so I thought I'd reply. 

There was no pretreatment used on this sample & it was printed using the same ink set we have used for several years (after R&H). 


Renee


----------



## Don-ColDesi

> Mark is tied up at the moment


Was he a bad boy again?


----------



## ReneeMarlea

Don-SWF East said:


> Was he a bad boy again?



Thanks Don... I just ate lunch.


----------



## Relik Apparel

Belquette said:


> In addition to the ink set there are some print setting factors that need to be changed to obtain the best results onto polyester.
> Here is a close up of a jersey printed well over a year ago on the mod printer.
> Poly


That looks awesome! Is that 100% poly, or 50/50 or only 10%?
Is it Dupont ink?
Are u going to b at ISS Atl?


----------



## Belquette

dee305 said:


> That looks awesome! Is that 100% poly, or 50/50 or only 10%?
> Is it Dupont ink?
> Are u going to b at ISS Atl?


Thank you.
100% ploy.
Maybe  We have used the same ink set for several years (after R&H).
No, but we will be at SGIA.


----------



## marvi

Is dtg better than sublimation? If so, why


----------



## toocon49

HI
Last post was in 2009.What's new since then in the DTG printers.
I think that sublimation is better but I never saw a t-shirt done with a DTG printer.
We do sublimation and will like to do dark garment. Any suggestion?


----------



## Stitch-Up

toocon49 said:


> HI
> Last post was in 2009.What's new since then in the DTG printers.
> I think that sublimation is better but I never saw a t-shirt done with a DTG printer.
> We do sublimation and will like to do dark garment. Any suggestion?


We've been doing sublimation for years BUT, we couldn't do this;

Printed with our NeoFlex


----------



## toocon49

Hi
Interesting but expensif system.Does all DTG systems can do that?


----------



## JeridHill

toocon49 said:


> Hi
> Interesting but expensif system.Does all DTG systems can do that?


I wouldn't say all, but most can. If it can print white ink, it can do things like this. Some don't print as high of a resolution but the vast majority now print on darks.


----------



## equipmentzone

This will give you a further idea of what direct to garment printers can do:

YouTube - equipzone's Channel


Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## JeridHill

Well since we are plugging machines, here's a few more to look at.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=km69QoWIxD8[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRNk4sbtq0o[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVVneOwCC9g[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MzDL0is52M[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VFDUSWXF1Y[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPkl4WqYs8M[/media]


----------



## davidkanderson

At the lower price level (call it $15-25k), for a single platen machine, I recommend the iDot from M&R. We bought ours 18 months ago after a lot of intensive comparison shopping (including asking various vendors to print our art at a show - Brother, Anajet, M&R, etc) we choose the iDot, and I have no regrets.

Sure, the technology is immature still, the machine maintenance requirements on all of these things are frustrating, waste is high, etc. But for a machine that prints white ink, this one produces the best results (the RIP is accurate) in this price range.

If you get into this, get the training, put in the time to test the machine thoroughly, and please, do us all a favor and price your shirts intelligently (include a realistic recoup on the machine, realistic maintenance/waste costs, etc).


----------



## avantis

i have azon texpro.
Great support excellent quality..


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

No woman is prettiest and no woman is ugliest. All depends on your own eyes. 
Do you like eyes? body? legs? hands? neck? feet? hair? lips? heart?many more they have. (find what turns you on)
On top you have to have few times of hot date (sampling, go to shows, no hotel) with her and study before you buy diamond ring.
Listen anybody told you that woman you are date has past? (Study in forum, no secret here)
Do you want lots of babies? This I cannot share with you guys.
Cheers! beers are on me.


----------



## Frosted Images

I would like to know about this Easy T Printer? I looked at their website and their eBay listing. Is anyone using these units and if so, how do they compare?


----------



## JohnL

toocon49 said:


> Hi
> Interesting but expensif system.Does all DTG systems can do that?


Interesting question there. Most DTG printers have the capability to do so. With enough time and tweaking you *should* be able to get that out of most printers. 

You should ask Stitch-Up how much tweaking he did to his to achieve the results.


----------



## atigerwanabee

I think the best DTG Machine out there is the Ana Jet Series DTG"s I like them because they tell you exactly how much that Design cost before you print it. So, you know what the actual cost of the design is. Also, they once you purchase of of their systems, you will be invited to their Headquarters here in southern calif for an extensive training. they will show you how to mantain it. It is a great system. If you don't have the money to purchase one their systems,their is a company that has lists of vendors who will assist you with outsourcing your artwork to them www.printerlistings.com. All you do is e-mail them your file, and they will print in on any qarment of your choice, then, they will ship it to you.


----------



## dazzabling

The "good" DTG distrubutor/manufacturers do all those things and the reliable ones will consider you family.
Most RIP software has the ink price displayed but it should be adjustable to the price you are purchasing ink for.

Tigerwannabe interesting name, do you realize the All American Sales/Tech team (NeoFlex) are called "Tigers"?

Maybe you can ask them what it takes to be a "Tiger"


----------



## Stitch-Up

JohnL said:


> With enough time and tweaking you *should* be able to get that out of most printers.
> 
> You should ask Stitch-Up how much tweaking he did to his to achieve the results.


I can answer this quite quickly 

I loaded the image, absolutely no tweaking, I used NeoRip Pro to RIP the image and I clicked the print button 

It probably took me longer to type this reply than to start printing the shirt.

This is how I always wanted it to be. If I'm given a good image by a customer, I don't want to waste time editing etc, I just want to print the shirt and get paid.

This clearly demonstrates the importance of good RIP software and that's exactly what NeoRip Pro is.

£ for £, $ for $, I might have the best DTG printer in the world, I believe the NeoFlex is BUT, if the RIP software is crap, it doesn't matter what printer you've got - a crap RIP will produce a crap print.

I'm happy
Customer's happy
Next one please ....


----------



## abt19

Hello, 
In my opinion Kornit-Digital makes the best quality DTG printers. I have been using their printers for years and when ever I renew or upgrade my Direct to garment printer my first option and the one I go and check are the ones Kornit manufacture. Not sure if there is a link here in the menu to their site so I will post one for you to check out - DTG printer developed and manufactured by Kornit Digital

Hope this helps, best of luck finding your ideal DTG printer.


----------



## JeridHill

abt19 said:


> Hello,
> In my opinion Kornit-Digital makes the best quality DTG printers. I have been using their printers for years and when ever I renew or upgrade my Direct to garment printer my first option and the one I go and check are the ones Kornit manufacture. Not sure if there is a link here in the menu to their site so I will post one for you to check out - DTG printer developed and manufactured by Kornit Digital
> 
> Hope this helps, best of luck finding your ideal DTG printer.


Have you tried any other printer outside of a Kornit?


----------



## spiderx1

I had heard that one of the major custom T shirt printers , cafe press, or one of those was using Kornit and switched to another brand due to reliability issues. I never have really got to see one work properly. Last 4 trade shows I went to they were always broke for at least the first day. 
JMHO (observation)


----------



## Justin Walker

abt19 said:


> In my opinion Kornit-Digital makes the best quality DTG printers. I have been using their printers for years and when ever I renew or upgrade my Direct to garment printer my first option and the one I go and check are the ones Kornit manufacture.





spiderx1 said:


> I had heard that one of the major custom T shirt printers , cafe press, or one of those was using Kornit and switched to another brand due to reliability issues.


There are quite a few large-scale manufacturing facilities that have opted to lose the Kornit printers, in exchange for more reliable models that produce a MUCH higher quality print. The machines they wind up with tend to vary widely, as there are several machines that are a large step up from the Kornit (in terms of print quality and reliability).

However, when there IS a problem with the machines, the Kornits are "hands down" the most expensive to work on and repair...... So I guess there's that. They are also the heaviest machines on the market, so there's another point for the big K.... If weight and high maintenance costs are your priority, then I suppose they are the "best".


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

Wait for monster is coming in long beach. iSS show. Justin may will operate this monster.
10.4cm covers x & y
Price tag of $200k plus minus. They said.
DPI. Nozzle count. Same ink price.

Spec speed covers Image area 14 x 17 not 2x2"
Biggest image area.
ies
PRINTING METHOD
DIRECT INKJET TO TEXTILE GARMENT PRINTING
INK TYPE
AEOON OPTIMIZED PIGMENTED WATER-BASED INK.
PRINT HEADS
KYOCERA KJ4B
PIEZOELECTRIC DROP ON DEMAND INK JET HEADS. 4-8 COLORS, 4-8 PRINT HEADS,
2558 NOZZLES PER PRINTHEAD WITH NATIVE 600DPI RESOULTION
AND 3 DROP SIZES.
MAXIMUM FIRE FREQUENCY 20 KHZ
IMAGE PRINT SIZE
UP TO 500X700MM
COLORS
4 CMYK FOR BRIGHT GARMENTS.
4 CMYK+WHITE FOR DARK GARMENTS.
SPECIAL EFFECT COLORS POSSIBLE.
PRINT RESOLUTION
600X600, 1200X600, 600X1200, 1200X1200, 2400X1200, 2400X2400 DPI.
PRINTABLE MATERIALS
COTTON, POLYESTER, LYCRA, VISCOSE AND MORE, SPECIAL MATERIALS OPTIONAL.
OPERATING SYSTEM
LINUX, RIP SOFTWARE WINDOWS(TM) 7
IMAGE FORMAT
MOST COMMON IMAGE FORMATS SUPPORTED
MODE
Light garments	Dark *garments
THROUGHPUT (SHIRTS/HOUR):
DEPENDS ON RESOLUTION, QUALITY MODE AND IMAGE SIZE AND AMOUNT OF PRINTHEADS.

BEST:
SUPER:

400
300

200
150
INTERFACE
NETWORK, USB STICK, CD
POWER REQUIREMENTS
ELECTRICAL SUPPLY: 400/208 VAC, 50/60 HZ, 3PH.
RECOMENDED ADD ON
AEOON DESIGNER RIP SOFTWARE
ENVIROMENTAL CONDITIONS
TEMPERATURE: 18° -30°. HUMIDITY: 45%-95%.
DIMENSIONS
3.0 M X 2.3M X 1.6M*
WEIGHT
980 KG


----------



## allamerican-aeoon

I tried to copy Kornit specs but cannot copy it.
Just Google "kornit avalanche 951 specs" and compare.
Pay attention on DPI and nozzle counts.
I am sure Aeoon has money back guarantee program.
I am sure warrantee is longest.
I am sure service will be there.
Fastest but not most expensive.
They are working on one pass all done on dark. Not white print and come back and CYMK on top. High viscosity ink does not require settling time. It will make even faster.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.
NeoFlex quality with speed? Is it possible? I don't know but ask Peter.
Hummmmm


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Frosted Images said:


> I would like to know about this Easy T Printer? I looked at their website and their eBay listing. Is anyone using these units and if so, how do they compare?


Anybody know anything about this machine? Anyone with any experience with this machine? I've seen it on there website and it seems to be a good printer for simple T-Shirt shop type operation. Price is very low comparativley..


----------



## Frosted Images

I was wondering the same thing? I checked all over the internet to find information about these units. I have found nothing. I haven't seen a deceit video on operation of the unit or software.


----------



## diyjerseyshop

Brother's DTG garment printer might be a good choice!


----------



## abmcdan

Here is our newest video of the Easy T Printer: [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SryFDvHFkyo[/media]

If you contact me via private message I can give you contact info for a customer that has this machine.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## ambition

I am also very interested to hear more information on the Easy T Printer if anyone can share experiences.


----------



## abmcdan

Ambition,

I'm trying to reply to your PM but your mailbox is full.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## ambition

Wow they only allow you to store 5 messages on here? LOL. Ok, my inbox is free now  Thanks.


----------



## DAGuide

FYI - the # of messages you can store in your inbox increases as the more you post.

Mark


----------



## ambition

Oh cool. At how many posts do I get more than 5? 



DAGuide said:


> FYI - the # of messages you can store in your inbox increases as the more you post.
> 
> Mark


----------



## DAGuide

Not really sure what the numbers are, but mine says I am allowed to have a total of 20,000 stored. I assume that is incoming and sent messages.

Mark


----------



## ambition

Ok, so I've been talking with ABMCDAN about the Easy T Printer and I like a lot about it and their company. My budget is in the 10k range (I know a little small for a DTG). I've looked at a few used models on ebay but to be honest I don't know enough about replacing parts yet so buying one without a support contract seems iffy. So are there any other printers I should consider in that price range?


----------



## glen48

So the winner is???


----------



## Stitch-Up

glen48 said:


> So the winner is???


There isn't a definitive answer to your question. There are so many variables to consider and, while one DTG printer could be best for a particular business model it would be totally inappropriate for another.

I could have purchased the Brother 541, a very able printer but, I wanted to print black shirts so useless for me. You could buy a printer that's capable of printing 400 shirts an hour but your business model requires 100 shirts per month.

For me, I chose the NeoFlex as it met my requirements and I'm delighted with it. However, it might be useless for you as you plan to print on poly items only.


----------



## glen48

Agree prob. a loaded question but thanks any way .. maybe ask which is the best reliable model and company for every thing.

Having a good machine with no back up is as good as an ash tray on a motor bike.


----------



## glen48

Agree prob. a loaded question but thanks any way .. maybe ask which is the best reliable model and company for every thing.

Having a good machine with no back up is as good as an ash tray on a motor bike.


----------



## gary cooper

hi there all new to this forum and the t-shirt printing game and wondered if it was worth buying a second hand flexi-jet s printer to get me started to see if it is for me etc.

would like any comments on the printer and is it worth it as a starter....printer to get me into the business 

many thanks 

Gary


----------



## kevrokr

Gary,

Feel free to call me to discuss what to look for when purchasing our printers used.


----------



## gary cooper

kevrokr said:


> Gary,
> 
> Feel free to call me to discuss what to look for when purchasing our printers used.


i am in the uk and there is one for sale and just wanted to know if they are still ok says it has a print head a week before they stopped using it and itwas working ok but have not used it for the last 6 months or so 

what is your code from the uk...

many thanks 

Gary


----------



## atigerwanabee

Why buy second hand when you can get a brand new one for about the same price as that second hand one. You get 2 year warranty too. I can't mention the Printer in this room I will be booted. So, you can personally send me a message and I will tell you which model it is. Also, how much for this second hand DTG Printer? And are the parts still available? And why is he or she selling it? And finally Please do a test on the machine. Use your file and ask to see your file printed on the machine while you are there. Also, have them pre-treat your white shirt so you can see the difference is when you pre-treat and when you don't pretreat a white shirt. Have a black shirt that has been preteated printed out on that second hand machine to see what your file will look like. And Lastly what is the warranty on the machine? Has it expired? Let us know the result of your research on that second hand machine.


----------



## kevrokr

gary cooper said:


> i am in the uk and there is one for sale and just wanted to know if they are still ok says it has a print head a week before they stopped using it and itwas working ok but have not used it for the last 6 months or so
> 
> what is your code from the uk...
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Gary



Gary,

I did get your message that you called. I tried calling you back, but there was no answer. I will PM you my personal cell number.


----------



## equipmentzone

gary cooper said:


> i am in the uk and there is one for sale and just wanted to know if they are still ok says it has a print head a week before they stopped using it and itwas working ok but have not used it for the last 6 months or so
> 
> what is your code from the uk...
> 
> many thanks
> 
> Gary




On any used printer that you are buying from a private party the ultimate factor in determining whether to buy it is seeing it print. If you cannot see the printer actually printing then you have no real way of knowing if there is anything wrong with it. If the seller cannot demonstrate the printer in operation then you do not know what you're getting and - if there is a problem - if it's a major or minor one. 

The best analogy is buying a used car from a private party. You go over to their house to see the car. You ask for a test drive. "No". You ask to start up the engine. "No". Would you buy the car then? 
_


----------



## tshirtprintingcn

dmt387 said:


> Hi, I am planning to set up shop and I was wondering which DTG Printer is the best or which offers better value-for-money?
> 
> Also, what are the pros and cons of a DTG Printer compared to a screen printing one?
> 
> Thanks!


Acura DTG Printer is a good choice.
Economy


----------



## Stitch-Up

tshirtprintingcn said:


> Acura DTG Printer is a good choice.
> Economy


Is that an 'informed' recommendation?

If you're an owner of the Acura DTG printer, it would be good to hear why you recommend it. In particular, I'd like to know what after sales service is like.

Post some pictures of some of the shirts you've printed - if you have of course.


----------



## Mabuzi

abt19 said:


> Hello,
> In my opinion Kornit-Digital makes the best quality DTG printers. I have been using their printers for years and when ever I renew or upgrade my Direct to garment printer my first option and the one I go and check are the ones Kornit manufacture. Not sure if there is a link here in the menu to their site so I will post one for you to check out - DTG printer developed and manufactured by Kornit Digital
> 
> Hope this helps, best of luck finding your ideal DTG printer.


You sure 1 post that this is true. Lucky you.


----------



## Justin Walker

oprintjet said:


> there are a lot of t-shirt printers providers. such as anajet, brother jet, oprintjet, some are more efficient than others as far as the speed but the quality of the end product is pretty much the same. the best ones are obviously the more expensive.


I have seen a wide range of quality from various DTG printers; the end product is far from the same. Also, the most expensive printers out there actually put out some of the lower-end product, while some of the less expensive units are capable of the best quality - I know it seems counterintuitive, but that's the facts.


----------



## spiderx1

I agree with Justin, out of all the printers I have reviewed this year the most expensive produces the lowest quality of prints. The lower end do a better job when it comes to print quality. Now there are other benefits to some of the higher end printers, such as Kornit has the lowest ink price but also lowest print quality. The Brother G2 and the DTG M2 have some maintenance advantages but a lower quality of print and of these ink cost may be much higher than most (G2). The most promising higher end printer is the DTG M2 with a very good print and slightly above average ink cost but excellent maintenance functionality.
The NeoFlex and the Mod1 produce excellent prints with average ink cost and normal maintenance routines. Out of these to the NeoFlex produces OMG prints with great production capability with printing 3 up as well as versatility of being able to swap to a solvent printer, extra large print area 17x42. Outstanding software and some of the best tech support in the business. The Mod 1 can produce a print close to the Neo, with the new RIP they have now (they said thanks to being pushed by competitors print quality.) They have some maintenance modifications that make daily and routine maintenance easier. Standard print area of 13x19 or there abouts. Excellent tech support.


----------



## oprintjet

I think neoflex is the best and it is the most expensive. Do you know any better than neoflex?


----------



## spiderx1

Well it is far from the most expensive Brother G2 Grafiti Tee is 25K, the DTG M2 is 28K, the Kornit is 85K dressed out probably 65K bare bones. As far as print quality, no it is the best I have seen as well as the best RIP and Customer Support


----------



## Justin Walker

Many, many more expensive printers than the Neoflex... Lol


----------



## nguyenhuy

I am considering Sprint printer about 15000$
Can you give me some advise about it?


----------



## JohnL

Many will suggest research, get samples, see the printer operating at a show.


----------



## nguyenhuy

I sawn Anajet and T-jet 3, that is good machine, however i do not understand to making dry ink? we must dryer machine?

I am an amatuer in DTG PRINTER, i want to invest a new shop to print on T-SHIRT, i knew, i must buy some machines: INKJET GARMENT PRINTER, PRETREATMENT MACHINE, DRYER MACHINE? that is right?

Can you give me some advices?


----------



## StoneEyes

nguyen, 

JohnL gave you some very valid recommendations. The Best DTG on the market is asked numerous times across the forums. The standard answer is research the various brands, see which ones fit your business model. Then finalize your selection through various means matching your needs, level of complexity, customer support, etc. etc.

As an example, some may recommend speed printing, others may recommend printing on wet, some may recommend printing details, others may say print on black shirts, others may say stay with light colored shirts. There are so many variables to take into consideration, it's best to research and learn about each one. When you've weeded out those that do not fit your needs then send out a detailed image like whats going on now with the DTG Battle Royal. Have them print up a detailed image for you, look at how the judging is being done then add to that what your expecting to see. 

Also remember the Pretreatment, will you be doing it by hand or machine, if by machine do you have the additional components to run it? If by hand do you have an open area that is good year round? 

So in essence take the time to research it, it will pay off in the long run. Best of luck to you!


----------



## nguyenhuy

Thanks,
I have sawn a DTG in china
UFO Pro T-shirt Printer [UFO_Pro_t-shirt] - USD $0.00 : UFO Printer, Flatbed Printer, Textile Machine, UV Printer, DTG solutions, Uncoated Direct Printing
Can you give me some advise about this product
It is built with based KIT and epson R2000.


----------



## Paradox Crafts

Find an expo near you and go check them all out! Watch them run, get pricing and samples ect. I am in New York and there is one coming up in Atlantic City, NJ. A lot to see there 100 booths or more. ISS Atlantic City Expo..They have others around the country. See if there is one by you.


----------



## Theprintbar

Hey it's best to have both options in my opinion. What makes The Print Bar work well is that we can screen print t shirts or digitally print tees. Screenprinting saves time and money on larger orders, and DTG you can make good margin on low run ordsers and also get great realistic photographic print work done easily! We use the Brother GT3 t shirt printers... they are so easy to maintain.


----------



## rugoin2hvn

We recently purchased a FREEJET 330 TX from Omniprint in Costa Mesa, CA and we would highly recommend this company to purchase from. We had 2 days of one on one training with Jose Haro. It was really great and you really can't beat the excellent customer service that we have received. Especially after hours. We previously owned an Anajet sprint for the past 4 1/2 years and had some issues with it so we went to the ISS show in Long Beach in Jan. 2014. The rip program on this machine as well as the capping station for low maintenance is what sold us. With the Anajet, I would never print photo's on a black shirt, (never came out nice) and we used to have to print out several "small samples to get the color right for photo's on white shirts. At the show, (Said, one of the tech's) printed up a photo that I brought on a flashdrive and didn't even have to make any adjustments, that alone sold me. Omniprint gave us money for our trade in and again, the customer service from them is excellent. Thanks again for your excellent customer service, Jose, Said, Paul, & Victor. Check them out.


----------



## KGALAGADI

Hi , I am new to the market and also in the process of buying a printer but because I live in South Africa and our currency is not that strong it is a very expensive machine to buy. I am thinking of importing fron China as is is about the third of the price. My only concern would be back up service as I think quality of the machines are probabily the same. Everything get made there and the exported!!! ( Am I wrong in saying so? ) Please help!!!!


----------



## Stitch-Up

My advice Marius - don't buy a cheap import from China.

This forum is littered with people who've done that and ended up in misery. Support is generally ZERO and without support your printer will be as good as a door stop in next to no time.

They'll speak good English to get your money from you but surprisingly that all changes very quickly when you need support.

My suggestion, save up and buy a NeoFlex with superb support, in the meanwhile, contract your printing to someone local.

Just my opinion but gathered from the facts posted on here.


----------

